# Pondering Hopper Upgrade



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I have a Vip722, and a 211. I am looking into getting a Hopper, with only two TV's to connect, I really don't need a Joey as my 211 is working just fine for its location. Can you get just a Hopper now? 

It seems that a number of older posts indicated that you could only get Hopper with a Joey, I don't see the need for bundle. 

I also would want the OTA adaptor with it. And as usual it seems, determining what it may cost to do it and whether it would change my bill is also a question, I really don't want my bill to up at all.

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

211 would be canceled, so your option is Joey only (I did try from same setup)

call CSR and ask for final number in your new bill, perhaps you could be blessed for less


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

You may not see the need for a bundle, but Dish does, and guess whose position will prevail?

As I understand it, unless you can convince them that your 211 is in your RV, or is being used with a Tailgater portable dish, it can't be on the same account as a Hopper. You would have to get a Joey for your second TV.

Keith


----------



## CheriT @ DISH Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi! I would be happy to help with this. Unfortunately, when you upgrade to the Hopper system you are required to change all equipment. I would be happy to review your account and see what we have available for you to upgrade and how much it would cost. Can you please send me a PM with your account number or phone number on the account? Thanks!


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I was sort of hoping that Dish would finally get over the bundling and allow Customer's the option of configuring their receiver setup's based on their needs, not how Dish wants to provide them.. So I'll continue to review the options..

The big issue is I don't think I have a good means of getting a connection from a Hopper to a Joey based on location. If I need to have RG-6 cabling from the Hopper to connect to a Joey... Maybe it will work, I'll have to think about it a little more.

If I add an OTA adaptor to the Hopper, are those channels accessible on Joey's??

I want to confirm too, the new version of the Hopper, has Sling by default, or is there more than one model?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Except for the need of a node for the H/J system, in most cases the wiring of the home is not much different than for what you may have with a 722 (usually when connected to only one tv) and the 211. In this case, the node can be used near the dish. It is when you have diplexers involved, people have problems but if they are used on line for Joeys, it's trying to diplex with the line to the Hopper that people have problems since this line cannot combined with any other type of signal (cable, internet or ota) that there are problems.

Now that I have that off my chest, in response to mormang: I am not sure why Dish does not allow other receivers with H/J (with the RV exemption of a 211) on the same account. It does seem Dish thinks that if want dvr on one tv, you want it on all tv's.
The OTA channels on Hopper are accessible on the Joeys but you have the one tuner.
There are currently only two versions of Hoppers, the original and Hopper w/sling.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

garys... The issue is that I don't have a means of easily getting a cable routed from a Hopper location to where a Joey would have to reside to replace a 211, that I don't really need or want to replace. 

If I need a RG-6 cable from a Hopper to a Joey to make a moca connection. I have a dish and OTA connection going to the 722 location, and of course there is a Dish connection to the 211, but there isn't another connection to feed a moca connection from the Hopper to the Joey back to the Dish connection that goes to the 211, not without a bunch of futzing around that would not be needed if I didn't have a Joey requirement.

If I understood it correctly, if the OTA tuner is connected to the Hopper, I can view those channels on the Joey, but only if its not in use on the Hopper? Is that correct?

Is there a cost difference from a Hopper to Hopper W/Sling?

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You don't get the cabling idea for server-client setup as H+Js ... check diagrams at www.dishuser.org/hopper.php


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

P Smith, its highly possible I don't understand it, so thanks for the link.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

P Smith (or anyone) I've been reviewing some of the diagrams noted on the link you sent, and does a Hopper/Joey Config work with a Dual Dish setup, I've got a 500 and a single for 129, not a Dish 1000. Though its going to a SW44 to my receivers. 

I am starting to understand how this works, but still need some more study, I am sure that there are probably threads that have gone through this, but appreciate the feedback.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DPP44 is the key (not old SW44 !); then Solo Node (one H) or Duo Node for 2xH
check that PDF files ...


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Yes, I have a DPP44.. I just need to study those connections a little more and then I can better decide how things will work for me. Then I still need to determine whether my monthly costs stay the same and what the upgrade may cost.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

OK, I think I've got it figured out for the most part on installation. 

So I am not sure this is a easy question or not without asking Dish, but if I recall, the first receiver was included, and then there was the DVR fee, and then the fee for the secondary receiver(s). Does it work similar to that for Hopper Joey configs, so there is no fee for first Hopper/Joey, and then the DVR Fee and then a fee for a second Joey?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

there is the fee: www.dishuser.org/hopper.php

in the forum we had very long threads when H/J begin installing ..people asked hundred questions and all answers came to same rules for fee - take a look
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=203038
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=203714


----------



## lonerwulf (Jul 10, 2012)

Keep in mind not to use port 1 on the 44 switch for 2 inputs to node the 1 port is for supplying current to dish u must have this connected with the power pack


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

P Smith Thanks for the info.

Lonerwolf, since I am assuming that I will be unable to install it myself, if I upgrade, unless I purchase the hardware myself, I would hope that a good installer would be aware of that issue, though it is a very good point.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Are there any extra costs for related to Hopper with Sling?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

no


----------



## lonerwulf (Jul 10, 2012)

I had thought you were going to attempt it yourself


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

normang said:


> Lonerwolf, since I am assuming that I will be unable to install it myself, if I upgrade, unless I purchase the hardware myself, I would hope that a good installer would be aware of that issue, though it is a very good point.


I chose to do it my self with purchased hardware from Dish Depot in Florida.
I too, have a two dish setup with a DPP44 switch. Installation was very simple consisting of adding a Solo Node using two short cables from two of the bottom ports on the switch to the Node. Then connecting the cable which was going to my VIP722 to the proper port on the node and the cable from the existing 211 connected to the client port and to a Joey. This port will not work for a 211 but you have two left over ports on the DPP44 to connect a 211 (I think it needs to be a purchased one, not leased!) for verifying that it is up to date firmware wise for when you might need to use it tailgating, camping, etc.

I haven't purchased/leased the actual Tailgater from Dish but if you considered doing a lot of camping and moving around a lot, it would be a very useful setup. We don't do too much so setting up a Dish500 occasionally isn't that bad.

PS. Being a former Duluthian, I feel for you guys and the storms, snow and cold.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Grandude said:


> I chose to do it my self with purchased hardware from Dish Depot in Florida.
> I too, have a two dish setup with a DPP44 switch. Installation was very simple consisting of adding a Solo Node using two short cables from two of the bottom ports on the switch to the Node. Then connecting the cable which was going to my VIP722 to the proper port on the node and the cable from the existing 211 connected to the client port and to a Joey. This port will not work for a 211 but you have two left over ports on the DPP44 to connect a 211 (I think it needs to be a purchased one, not leased!) for verifying that it is up to date firmware wise for when you might need to use it tailgating, camping, etc.
> 
> I haven't purchased/leased the actual Tailgater from Dish but if you considered doing a lot of camping and moving around a lot, it would be a very useful setup. We don't do too much so setting up a Dish500 occasionally isn't that bad.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. Once I read through some more installation docs, it does appear to be quite easy, and as you noted, the client mode from the solo node would not work with the 211.

Assuming you had leased gear that you replaced with your purchased Hopper/Joey, Did you merely send that back to Dish. or have you always purchased your receivers?

If I purchased receivers, I would not keep the 211, because I would probably deactivate it to control receiver costs and if I did that, I am not sure whether Dish would want it back or not.

The snow was annoying for the Thursday commute, but its already starting to melt. In comparison to last year, winter is lasting forever.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

normang said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Once I read through some more installation docs, it does appear to be quite easy, and as you noted, the client mode from the solo node would not work with the 211.
> 
> Assuming you had leased gear that you replaced with your purchased Hopper/Joey, Did you merely send that back to Dish. or have you always purchased your receivers?
> 
> ...


I'm waiting for boxes to come from Dish for returning the leased receivers I have. I have some purchased receivers going all the way back to the original one Dish made. Currently, before the upgrade to H/J, I had a VIP622, 722, and 211 that were leased.
If your 211 is purchased, you don't need to send it back to Dish but will be deactivated unless you ask to keep it active and then there will be a $7 monthly charge. I'm sure that if you wanted to activate it again for camping/tailgating, it would be a simple call to Dish to activated it for the short time(s) needed. (That is the beauty of owning some hardware as it can be deactivated without sending it back and activated easily for when needed.)

I'm now pondering whether to get another Joey for the garage. I spend quite a lot of time out there, especially in the summer and like to keep up with the news and sports going on. Can;t make up my mind if I want a Joey or another Hopper. If another Hopper I would need to get a duo Node too which would add to the upgrade cost again. Hobby is getting expensive!

Oh, the Hoppers from Dish Depot are with Sling. Total cost for H/J and solo Node around 300.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I did get some info from a Dish Rep here on potential upgrade costs and it does cost more to purchase then to upgrade and remain on a lease. The service plan, which I do not have, would save some costs too, though I have rarely had a need for the service plan as I've had relatively few issues.

All my receivers are leased, so I assume if purchased, and I deactivate the 211, they would want it back??

I don't have time for a couple weeks to schedule an upgrade if I decide to do it.

We'll see how it goes.

thanks for the feedback



Grandude said:


> I'm waiting for boxes to come from Dish for returning the leased receivers I have. I have some purchased receivers going all the way back to the original one Dish made. Currently, before the upgrade to H/J, I had a VIP622, 722, and 211 that were leased.
> If your 211 is purchased, you don't need to send it back to Dish but will be deactivated unless you ask to keep it active and then there will be a $7 monthly charge. I'm sure that if you wanted to activate it again for camping/tailgating, it would be a simple call to Dish to activated it for the short time(s) needed. (That is the beauty of owning some hardware as it can be deactivated without sending it back and activated easily for when needed.)
> 
> I'm now pondering whether to get another Joey for the garage. I spend quite a lot of time out there, especially in the summer and like to keep up with the news and sports going on. Can;t make up my mind if I want a Joey or another Hopper. If another Hopper I would need to get a duo Node too which would add to the upgrade cost again. Hobby is getting expensive!
> ...


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

normang, I would do this. 

Replace your 722 and 211 with a Hopper w/Sling and a Joey. This new setup will increase your bill by $3 mo. A Hopper and a 211 would cost the same and IMO, unless you are planning on using your 211 on the road or you just want to keep the 211 separate from the rest of your system, there is no reason to run that setup. 

Not sure why your current system required the use of a 44 switch but I would remove it and tie the 2 dishes together with a DPP Twin lnbf at your Dish 500 . This will eliminate the need for a separate line for the power inserter.

Assuming it meets the minimum rating requirement, your existing cable runs should be fine for the new setup.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> a DPP Twin lnbf


never heard about such LNBF ...

EDIT. Duh. That's my memory break on me ... didn't install the dishes last years ...


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

P Smith said:


> never heard about such LNBF ...


Very common, view 2 sats and has 2 outputs with 1 input and can use separator and with only 2 receivers there was no need for an external switch. Looks exactly like a DP Twin except for the DPP logo. I started using when had 110 and 119 and had to add 61.5.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

There was a time that I had more than two receivers, and the DPP44, came in handy. I think the Dish configuration was also different in the past. With a Hopper/Joey setup, I may not need the DPP44 perhaps, but there are enough connections not to have to worry about the one with the power inserter.

I have not decided what I am going to do just yet, leaning towards the upgrade, but the next week or more its not possible, just too busy to schedule an installation one way or another.

I have RG-6 For all my runs, so cabling is not an issue, and now that I understand how it works after studying some installation docs online, it should be a painless installation when the time comes.



VDP07 said:


> normang, I would do this.
> 
> Replace your 722 and 211 with a Hopper w/Sling and a Joey. This new setup will increase your bill by $3 mo. A Hopper and a 211 would cost the same and IMO, unless you are planning on using your 211 on the road or you just want to keep the 211 separate from the rest of your system, there is no reason to run that setup.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

normang said:


> There was a time that I had more than two receivers, and the DPP44, came in handy. I think the Dish configuration was also different in the past. With a Hopper/Joey setup, I may not need the DPP44 perhaps, but there are enough connections not to have to worry about the one with the power inserter.
> I have RG-6 For all my runs, so cabling is not an issue, and now that I understand how it works after studying some installation docs online, it should be a painless installation when the time comes.


If you have a Dish install, and I expect that is what you should do, I would surmise that they will replace your two dishes with a newer single dish. You would no longer need the DPP44 but if you purchased it, I would hang on to it as who knows what the future will bring. The DPP44 is a very reliable device.

All leased vip's will have to be returned.

I ordered the OTA dongle from Dish (on-line) two days ago and it arrive today and has been installed. Works great. 30 bucks + tax, free shipping.

A bit of a learning curve operating the H/J system. Getting there gradually.

Interconnecting my H/J to two PC monitors(TVs) and my primary TV has been interesting. I think I have it all set now, including connecting the audio to my Telecoil system so I can listen to the sound from either unit with my hearing aids which have telecoils. Interesting concept.

Oh, one other thing. I really believe that the picture quality is a bit better than it was with the VIPs. (might be just my imagination though):grin:


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I would not mind if they updated me from my Disk 500 and Single for 129 to a Dish 1000, but I am not expecting that.. Couple minor concerns there is where my Dish's are mounted is not easy to get to, which is Ok, they've been reliable there, and unless they leave the original mount in place and seal it pretty well, I might get concerned about water leakage..

I am planning to get the OTA module as well. I am hoping that it can just come with the installer, if I find this is an issue, I'll order it in advance of installation. I am leaning that way, though its probably going to be a couple weeks out before I can schedule anything.

Sounds like you have an interesting setup.. Glad its working out for you.

Newer hardware, newer processing chips, its possible that it can look a bit crisper.. Barring issues, I may find out in a couple weeks.

Thanks for the feedback



Grandude said:


> If you have a Dish install, and I expect that is what you should do, I would surmise that they will replace your two dishes with a newer single dish. You would no longer need the DPP44 but if you purchased it, I would hang on to it as who knows what the future will bring. The DPP44 is a very reliable device.
> 
> All leased vip's will have to be returned.
> 
> ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Grandude said:


> If you have a Dish install, and I expect that is what you should do, I would surmise that they will replace your two dishes with a newer single dish. You would no longer need the DPP44 but if you purchased it, I would hang on to it as who knows what the future will bring. The DPP44 is a very reliable device.
> 
> All leased vip's will have to be returned.
> 
> ...


BTW, H has Bluetooth audio.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

normang said:


> I would not mind if they updated me from my Disk 500 and Single for 129 to a Dish 1000


I assumed the reason you had a 2 dish setup was because you had LOS issues. If not, then a single dish would definatly be in order.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

VDP07 said:


> I assumed the reason you had a 2 dish setup was because you had LOS issues. If not, then a single dish would definatly be in order.


No, my Dish setup does not have LOS issues, the reason for the Dual Dish setup is my original config was before 129 came along, I think it was 61, which of course was like 70 degrees different than 129 in the pointing direction.

Again, while I wouldn't mind if they deployed a Dish 1000, I am not expecting that should I order an upgrade, which I probably can't do for at least a couple weeks or so at best as I still ponder it a bit, but am leaning towards doing so.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

P Smith said:


> BTW, H has Bluetooth audio.


I've seen it mentioned and in the menu's somewhere but since I don't have bluetooth headphones, I haven't investigated it further.
Since I'm wearing hearing aids anyway, it is very convenient to switch them on (to the telecoil) and no one knows that I'm listening to the football game where the company can only watch it as I have the TV volume turned all the way down. (to please the wife)


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Well if you want your monthly bill to go up $20+ go ahead and upgrade to the Hopper.

I'm scheduled for an upgrade tomorrow and I'm seriously considering cancelling the install due to the $14 fee hike coming next month.

My bill would have gone up by $11 anyway with the 2 Hoppers, but now with the Hopper DVR fee going from $10 to $14 and the Hopper receiver fee going from $7 to $14, that really pits a pinch in the pocketbook.

The more I think about it the more I am inclined to cancel the upgrade.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Just talked it over with the Mrs. and I'm cancelling my upgrade to 2 Hoppers/3 Joeys scheduled for tomorrow afternoon.

I can't justify the $21/month extra just for the Hoppers.

Before the fee increase it woulf have been $10 more per month but $21 - NO!

We'll get by with the 722k and 3 211's just fine.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

normang said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Once I read through some more installation docs, it does appear to be quite easy, and as you noted, the client mode from the solo node would not work with the 211.
> 
> Assuming you had leased gear that you replaced with your purchased Hopper/Joey, Did you merely send that back to Dish. or have you always purchased your receivers?
> 
> ...


If you have Hopper/Joey receivers, the 211 receiver must be purchased and used with an RV or Tailgater. If you currently have a leased 211 receiver, the leased receiver needs to be sent back to us. Deactivated leased receivers should be sent back to us if deactivated an extended period of time. Thanks.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Under the assumption that the price increase being discussed is accurate I am not planning a double Hopper/Joey system like it sounds like you are.

While any price increase under the current conditions is annoying and I hope that Dish will re-consider it since it hasn't been "officially" announced I don't think,

Still pondering, we shall see...



Jim5506 said:


> Well if you want your monthly bill to go up $20+ go ahead and upgrade to the Hopper.
> 
> I'm scheduled for an upgrade tomorrow and I'm seriously considering cancelling the install due to the $14 fee hike coming next month.
> 
> ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ray_C keep us in a dark  ...


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

The price increase is indeed real... Already confirmed by DIRT.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

3HaloODST said:


> The price increase is indeed real... Already confirmed by DIRT.


Until it shows up on a bill, or its officially announced by Dish in some way shape or form, I don't consider the internet customer support team a completely valid source for this type of information, while I could be wrong, It seems odd that Dish would tell these staff members of a price increase, when other CSR's are routinely maligned for their lack of information when one call's Dish. Why would the internet team get info that I suspect if you called Dish on the phone about a coming price increase you would probably not get a straight answer.

Again, could be way off base and the increase is merely weeks away, but its going to hit us all one way or another it appears, whether I upgrade to a Hopper or not, the issue then comes down to whether I consider having a Hopper/Joey setup worth the few extra $$ a month over my current configuration. While I am still considering the upgrade, the extra costs are a damper no matter what..

While some people are under the mis-conception that the economy is improving, its all media smoke and mirrors.. So any company raising prices now I think may in the long run may wished they had found better ways to augment their bottom-line other than with price increases on their products and services. While those options may not be easy, there are always things companies can do, hopefully other than cutting staff, that would save them money and not increase prices.

In Dish's case, based purely on the news, trying to buy Sprint and seemingly sitting on billions of dollars to try and do that, would seem like there are far better uses of that cash, like maintaining or reducing prices.. Or working to re-negotiate contracts with content providers for better rates where they can to lower costs. While I am sure this one is pie in the sky, at some point, it has to stop... otherwise no one will be able to afford it.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

normang said:


> Until it shows up on a bill, or its officially announced by Dish in some way shape or form, I don't consider the internet customer support team a completely valid source for this type of information, while I could be wrong, It seems odd that Dish would tell these staff members of a price increase, when other CSR's are routinely maligned for their lack of information when one call's Dish. Why would the internet team get info that I suspect if you called Dish on the phone about a coming price increase you would probably not get a straight answer.
> 
> Again, could be way off base and the increase is merely weeks away, but its going to hit us all one way or another it appears, whether I upgrade to a Hopper or not, the issue then comes down to whether I consider having a Hopper/Joey setup worth the few extra $$ a month over my current configuration. While I am still considering the upgrade, the extra costs are a damper no matter what..
> 
> ...


DIRT has always been far more accurate than phone support. Trust me, the price increase is real. Sure, you can hope that Dish changes their mind in a month, but based on their previous record, don't hold your breath.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Like I said, I could be wrong, but it still seems odd that they get info that others in Dish do not. We shall see..


3HaloODST said:


> DIRT has always been far more accurate than phone support. Trust me, the price increase is real. Sure, you can hope that Dish changes their mind in a month, but based on their previous record, don't hold your breath.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

normang said:


> Like I said, I could be wrong, but it still seems odd that they get info that others in Dish do not. We shall see..


DIRT is in a higher position to receive information than many other parts of DISH Network.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

James Long said:


> DIRT is in a higher position to receive information than many other parts of DISH Network.


Hopefully they are communicating the intense dis-satisfaction with even more price increases in a crummy economy.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

So, for those of you that own a Hopper/Joey, how's the stability of the hardware/software? I have read some of the threads and it looks like there is room for improvement, but is it just minor issues?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Pretty stable for me most of the time.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, the issues are very minor. Dish has been very good about updates and fixes with the Hopper, so I expect most of the minor issues will get fixed at some point.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I am still reviewing it all. The cost increase looks to be about $7 from my current config and that's somewhat annoying, even though it may not kick in for a month or so. So i guess at this point, I am looking to identify perhaps some of the minor gltiches, I've seen something about favorites, though I am not sure how this translates to 722 favorites. If there are still standard lists, just as HD only or All Channels & All Subscribed channels?

I figure if I am aware of some glitches, i can try and determine whether I care in my usage or not.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Still had [really] bad cooling of H and overheating J.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

So is cooling an issue with these devices if they are reasonably vented?



P Smith said:


> Still had [really] bad cooling of H and overheating J.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

J is very hot (~150F), but does not producing pesky warnings if it stay vertically,

H required to sit on spacings; I'm using four plactic boxes from DLT tapes in vert position, a clearance is almost 2" - looks weird, but its temp is low relative to other ppl - 111F


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

So your placing Joey's vertically and the Hopper's on added spacers to insure air flow, is there not some sort feet on the receiver already? Have you seem over heating error messages before doing what you describe?

Are others seeing temp issues in their setups?



P Smith said:


> J is very hot (~150F), but does not producing pesky warnings if it stay vertically,
> 
> H required to sit on spacings; I'm using four plactic boxes from DLT tapes in vert position, a clearance is almost 2" - looks weird, but its temp is low relative to other ppl - 111F


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I have 2 Hoppers. The main one that I use is not on any spacers, but is in a rack that is very open. No heat issues at all.

The other one is in my son's room, in a rack that is only open on the front and has his PS3 sitting on top of it. No heat issues with it either.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

normang said:


> I am still reviewing it all. The cost increase looks to be about $7 from my current config and that's somewhat annoying, even though it may not kick in for a month or so. So i guess at this point, I am looking to identify perhaps some of the minor gltiches, I've seen something about favorites, though I am not sure how this translates to 722 favorites. If there are still standard lists, just as HD only or All Channels & All Subscribed channels?
> 
> I figure if I am aware of some glitches, i can try and determine whether I care in my usage or not.


It still has the standards, all channels, HD only, My Channels. And also allows for 4 additional favorites that you set up.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

normang said:


> So your placing Joey's vertically and the Hopper's on added spacers to insure air flow, *is there not some sort feet on the receiver already*? Have you seem over heating error messages before doing what you describe?
> 
> Are others seeing temp issues in their setups?


these are regular rubber feet, not enogh to create adequate air flow ... a table's surface has been heated very high before the spacers 
btw, I added 4x times bigger heatsink to main CPU with own small fan runnng 24/7, before that its temp was above 140 F :eek2:


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

if the potential for heat issues, which can be compensated for, and the favorites issue I've seen reported is about it.. that seems relatively stable. I'll have to do some more reading, I guess for the rate increase, the added functionality & storage may make it worth it.. 

The equipment costs are getting steep though.. I just wish they would stop futzing around with all the fees' and come up with packages that included the hardware and the programming for a single price depending on the programming package and call it a day.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I was looking at some of the screenshots and noted a cursor, does that navigate via the cursor keys on the remote to make selections? I am assuming it does, but wanted to sure. Does it work well, can you easily select items and menus??


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

by default, the cursor jumping between buttons; to utilize mouse-like movement use ADESSO keyboard - see my other thread here


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

If I have shows on my 722, and I copy them to an EHD, can I move the EHD to a Hopper will it want to reformat and erase the shows or will it work?


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

normang said:


> If I have shows on my 722, and I copy them to an EHD, can I move the EHD to a Hopper will it want to reformat and erase the shows or will it work?


Yes and no it won't reformat. It will work.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it was long thread about issue with EHD acceptance from old DVR models ... :blowout:


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

So based on one posters comment, it should work, though if there was a long thread discussing the issue, was the consensus that it was hit or miss on whether an EHD would work on a Hopper coming from a 722 or some other appropriate model??

Norm



P Smith said:


> it was long thread about issue with EHD acceptance from old DVR models ... :blowout:


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

normang said:


> So based on one posters comment, it should work, though if there was a long thread discussing the issue, was the consensus that it was hit or miss on whether an EHD would work on a Hopper coming from a 722 or some other appropriate model??
> 
> Norm


The issue early on was that some recordings when copied form the the EHD to the Hopper became corrupted. This has been corrected to my knowledge. Its not necessary to move them to the Hopper any way. They can be played back from the EHD with no issues.


----------

